# ¿parlantes de 3 ohmios en un equipo de audio de 6 ohmios?



## elwebeador (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola estoy conectando unos parlantes de 3 ohmios en un equipo de sonido que tiene salida de 6 ohmios y se que a menor impedancia de parlantes hay mas posibilidad de quemar el equipo de audio ¿se puede conectar una resistencia u otra carga en serie para compensar esos 3 ohmios o es una burrada  ¿bastara con tenerle bajo el volumen? ¿y si viene otro y le sube?

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 16, 2007)

Y si no te queda otra que equilibrar los 3ohm de diferencia.. pero con una resistencia, tendrías una pérdida alli inutilizada totalmente..

o mejor se´ria que consigas otros dos parlantes de 3 ohm, y coloques dos en sería a cada salida.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

En realidad estarías exigiendo demas al equipo por que estas cargandolo con impedancias menores a la que soporta. como dijo ciri una posibilidad es compensar con resistencias la impedancia. 
buscate unas r de 2,7 omhs valor comercial . de 7 o 10W y ponelas en serie con los parlantes. 

saludos.


----------

